# Alpha Male Myth or Real



## ManOhMan2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

Is the Alpha Male a real thing or just a myth authors made up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Honestly I thought it was a myth. I used to chuckle a bit at some of the posts talking about the importance of being apha. But when I started reading the posts of the men who were in sexless marriages, or whose wives were having EAs, or had all of a sudden stopped loving them. Based on their own description of their behavior in their relationships you can't help but notice they have a lot in common.

I started looking at my friends/co-workers/acquaintances that were having troubled relationships and they were all either extremely beta, or alpha but neglectful of their wive's needs. Its definitely real. Unfortunately by the time most of the men that need MMSL read it. Its usually too late.

For the life of me what I don't understand is how in the world did these men not realize what is unattractive behavior to the opposite sex. Its like many of them never dated. At the very least it should be obvious to you what turns your wife on/off. 

My wife hates seeing me doing house work so I don't do it. She never told me this specifically, but the look on her face says you don't belong in my kitchen, get out. On the other hand seeing me read bed time stories to the kids revs her engine for whatever reason. You can't just pound your chest and declare yourself alpha. Men really need to start paying attention to how their wives react to even subtle changes in their behavior.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I personally found many of the authors of such books rather 'beta' despite their claim to be 'alpha'. It's almost like they are lashing out against women as revenge for their emasculation or something.

They do have some good principles in their philosophy but personally I feel that their principles such as standing up for yourself, not being a doormat, etc etc; universally important amongst both genders, regardless of alpha/beta status.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> I personally found many of the authors of such books rather 'beta' despite their claim to be 'alpha'. It's almost like they are lashing out against women as revenge for their emasculation or something.
> 
> They do have some good principles in their philosophy but personally I feel that their principles such as standing up for yourself, not being a doormat, etc etc; universally important amongst both genders, regardless of alpha/beta status.


I can't say that I disagree with everything you've said. I never heard of the books until I discovered TAM. I pretty much assumed that most of the advice the men on TAM were giving to "beta" posters was common sense. It wasn't until I actually started to look around me that I realized there are a lot of men out there struggling. For them the info in those books would be helpful.

I agree that the principles are important to both genders, but I don't see anything wrong with saying this is a book for men. I guess it just bothers me that a lot of people assume just because you are directing your advice to one gender you are somehow slighting the other gender. It usually just means you are addressing the issue from your experience as a man.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

What exactly do you mean the Alpha Male Myth?

It is no myth that some men, and women, are just natural born, or have learnt to be, leaders and have a strong attractive personality.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well in the case of whether the idea of alpha/beta man is a myth, guess it can be evident that the categorisation of manly/unmanly men is a present reality regardless of the afore mentioned labels. E.G.

Unmanly:









Manly:


----------



## more_waffles (Sep 18, 2012)

I like Athol Kay's take on this, which is not about alpha/beta men but about alpha/beta behaviors. In the context of a relationship, alpha behaviors create desire in a woman, and beta behaviors create comfort. A man who only does alpha things might be fun for women at first, but would be unable to function as a husband or father. I am trying to strike the right balance. Many of the bloggers who brag about being alpha also brag about how they will never marry or have children.


----------



## minimouse (Sep 14, 2013)

Is what about alpha males a myth? Could you be more specific? Are you asking if it is a myth that they exist or a myth that women are attracted to them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Alpha can and should be a gender neutral term. 

The core definition of Alpha simply refers to 'relative strength' in a group. 

The simplest 'group' is a marriage without children. In a 'high functioning/healthy happy' marriages you consistently find spouses: 
- Taking turns leading, following, teaching and learning based on their relative strengths and weaknesses.
- Making an effort to meet each other's needs without compromising their boundaries. 
- The result generally brings out the best, and reduces the worst in both spouses. 

In low functioning marriages the opposite is true. 

Athol Kay has a good list of traits, skills and knowledge related to this subject. 



QUOTE=ManOhMan2013;4546698]Is the Alpha Male a real thing or just a myth authors made up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

I've always wanted to make this post on these stupid arguments, but I feel like such a nerd doing it. 
But I am doing it now anyway, because I don't care. 

In the video game series, Mass Effect (One of the greatest video game series of all time, and I highly recommend it to everyone) your player is Commander Shepard. The one and only. 

But you get to play the game how you want. Renegade, or paragon. 

Renegade options tend to be what others would consider pure alpha. 
You are commanding, do what most guys would do in their initial reactions (which is usually over-reacting and stupid), very direct, and controlling, sometimes insulting, etc. 
And typical things people would associate with alpha, like disregarding other's opinions and advice, (in later games) dishonesty, deceitful, head-strong, and difficulty bonding and being sympathetic to your party (characters that go through the story with you, I.E. your friends) This player tends to be ethically...well they are selfish and moral only when it is convenient. 

Paragon options tend to be nicer and more understanding. You take others advice, try to think through things and do what is likely to be the smarter thing to do in the long run, and you do what is usually considered to be more ethically correct and morally right. You do what you heart tells you to do. You tend to bond more with your party, and they tend to be more open to you because you are sympathetic. Usually that is. 

Are either of these less or more alpha? 
Personally, I would say renegade is more. But I will never say paragon isn't alpha. You can stand on your own two feet, you can hold your own, and you will stand up for yourself and what you believe to be right. 

The main difference between the two is standing up for what you believe to be right (your paragon), or what you want and desire (renegade). 

Neither of them isn't alpha. 
It is a matter of how you treat others. Like tools, or friends.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Think about it: why did nature even come up with male/female sexual reproduction? How do the most advanced species reproduce? In the wilderness, what percentage of males actually fathers offspring?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@Broken

Only problem with your analogy is that you're a cerberus lapdog with renegade choices in ME2 

Sorry I just had to be a smartass


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

ManOhMan2013 said:


> Is the Alpha Male a real thing or just a myth authors made up?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is the Alpha female a real thing or just a myth authors made up?

First answer that question , then you will have the answer to your original question.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Broken,
The last bit of your post is great, treating others as friends or tools.



QUOTE=Broken at 20;4558890]I've always wanted to make this post on these stupid arguments, but I feel like such a nerd doing it. 
But I am doing it now anyway, because I don't care. 

In the video game series, Mass Effect (One of the greatest video game series of all time, and I highly recommend it to everyone) your player is Commander Shepard. The one and only. 

But you get to play the game how you want. Renegade, or paragon. 

Renegade options tend to be what others would consider pure alpha. 
You are commanding, do what most guys would do in their initial reactions (which is usually over-reacting and stupid), very direct, and controlling, sometimes insulting, etc. 
And typical things people would associate with alpha, like disregarding other's opinions and advice, (in later games) dishonesty, deceitful, head-strong, and difficulty bonding and being sympathetic to your party (characters that go through the story with you, I.E. your friends) This player tends to be ethically...well they are selfish and moral only when it is convenient. 

Paragon options tend to be nicer and more understanding. You take others advice, try to think through things and do what is likely to be the smarter thing to do in the long run, and you do what is usually considered to be more ethically correct and morally right. You do what you heart tells you to do. You tend to bond more with your party, and they tend to be more open to you because you are sympathetic. Usually that is. 

Are either of these less or more alpha? 
Personally, I would say renegade is more. But I will never say paragon isn't alpha. You can stand on your own two feet, you can hold your own, and you will stand up for yourself and what you believe to be right. 

The main difference between the two is standing up for what you believe to be right (your paragon), or what you want and desire (renegade). 

Neither of them isn't alpha. 
It is a matter of how you treat others. Like tools, or friends.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

ManOhMan2013 said:


> Is the Alpha Male a real thing or just a myth authors made up?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is real, but a lot of men want to discuss it almost entirely in terms of male perceptions of what is manly and unmanly. 

When we're talking about what makes a man attractive to women, it isn't a matter of male perceptions. It is a matter of female perceptions.


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

there are a lot of misperceptions about alpha/beta/omega archetypes. I wrote a good paper on this subject quite awhile ago but it has been misplaced along the way. 

very basic run down, all animals need a certain percentage of each type to make their "society" function properly. 

omega, they are approx. 65% of the population, they go to work at an office, factory etc. they do their tasks go home, love their family of 2.4 children have a cat and a dog, etc. they do their thing for the greater good. their status quo is pretty passive, if trouble happens they hang back and hope somebody else helps them out. do their best to stay away from confrontations as it will disrupt their lives. generally more meek body type, very mousy in action, normally nervous.

beta, they are approx. 30% of the population, they are military, police, fighters, tell them what to do if you have the authority to do so and they will do it, if not they will question your ability, they are go getters, very aggressive in life , they go to the gym and train hard, they are fitter than almost everybody else. get in their way and watch out, they might have no children(fast and mobile) or four(spreading the seed). they see themselves as "the hero" of society, they feel the need to make a difference, to make a mark on life itself. always feel the need to be competitive, have lots of friends, like to be very social and gregarious,always showing that they will do extreme things. try to be a "player" with women all the time, never happy sitting at home, always looking for the next conquest. 

alpha, they are approx. 5% of the population. generally a bigger body type, smarter, more intuitive, sometime they get put in position of authority without feeling they need it or deserve it but are good at it. they are challenged frequently by the betas and sometimes revered by the omegas. generally reserved and quiet. always thinking outside the box. can be in many positions in life, always stand out just a little to everybody as the one that can "do better". do not like being opposed in arguments, can easily turn from a "Mr. nice guy" to a scrapper when challenged. they like a home life and stability, will do anything to keep their family fed , and safe. generally a jack of all trades, like to dabble in many different subjects in life, can do many different jobs so they can be almost anywhere. generally not a lot of friends but the ones they do have are very loyal as are the alphas. 

omegas will drive down the road at the speed limit, they do not want to attract attention or break laws, not their thing. betas will drive as fast as they can to get ahead of the pack, they will cut close to others, flash their lights, make people bend to their will, traffic jams will make them crazy, they will go in the ditch , turn around and find another way etc.. alphas will maybe go a little over the limit, just doing their thing, not really to get ahead of the others but just to get out of the pack so they are not surrounded, they hit a traffic jam they hang out and relax. 

this is a very brief description, you can go further into physical characteristics and driving behavior etc. but I would be typing all night. 

one type is not more or less important than the others, they are all needed for a society to function properly. 

we have a lot of confusion in our society right now, some folks do not want to accept a certain role and neither should you always accept it. there are many folks trying to be something they are not, typically they get frustrated when they are not respected in a "false role", sometimes they are easily seen a "wanna bees".

we have young men that think they need to be "Billy bad a$$" and go to the gym every day to get bigger and train to fight so others will "respect" them. for some reason everybody sees right through it. 

We have young ladies that think men will respect them more if they have bigger boobs, or know how to sex things up all the time, or wear sexy clothes, they wear lots of make up and try to be something they are not, they attract the wrong type of men.

does one type need to be with the same type of personality? nope, if you have two betas together all the time they will fight and bicker and likely be very physical. two omegas together go great because they are very low key. two alphas together? could work, also could work well with a omega. you never know.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

WyshIknew said:


> What exactly do you mean the Alpha Male Myth?
> 
> *It is no myth that some men, and women, are just natural born, or have learnt to be, leaders and have a strong attractive personality*.


The choleric temperament is the NATURAL ALPHA's....it comes very easy for them... 

Read here about the 4 temperaments Fig Hunter - Temperaments - scroll down to the analysis mid page .... I copied & pasted what it says about the Choleric.. we are all a combination of these temperaments ... but those who are PRIMARILY Choleric...are our natural born leaders .....or criminals/ Hitlers...it can be very good or VERY VERY BAD!



> Cholerics are the proud alphas of our race, the forceful leaders who guide us. They are the ones who start wars and end them, they are most politicians... They are the Hero AND the Villain in most fiction, because they go out of their way to GET THINGS DONE.
> 
> They have a tendency to get set in their ways, forming opinions then refusing to change them, perhaps even veering towards irrationality all so as not to be shown that they are wrong. This is because they are all about PRIDE and STRENGTH, and being shown to be wrong is a sign of weakness.
> They love to win and hate to lose or be wrong.
> ...


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Marko,
You need to read Athol Kay's book. He explains this stuff in a way that really makes sense. 

Your post below is so different than my experience that I wonder if perhaps you hail from a different planet? 


QUOTE=marko;4570498]there are a lot of misperceptions about alpha/beta/omega archetypes. I wrote a good paper on this subject quite awhile ago but it has been misplaced along the way. 

very basic run down, all animals need a certain percentage of each type to make their "society" function properly. 

omega, they are approx. 65% of the population, they go to work at an office, factory etc. they do their tasks go home, love their family of 2.4 children have a cat and a dog, etc. they do their thing for the greater good. their status quo is pretty passive, if trouble happens they hang back and hope somebody else helps them out. do their best to stay away from confrontations as it will disrupt their lives. generally more meek body type, very mousy in action, normally nervous.

beta, they are approx. 30% of the population, they are military, police, fighters, tell them what to do if you have the authority to do so and they will do it, if not they will question your ability, they are go getters, very aggressive in life , they go to the gym and train hard, they are fitter than almost everybody else. get in their way and watch out, they might have no children(fast and mobile) or four(spreading the seed). they see themselves as "the hero" of society, they feel the need to make a difference, to make a mark on life itself. always feel the need to be competitive, have lots of friends, like to be very social and gregarious,always showing that they will do extreme things. try to be a "player" with women all the time, never happy sitting at home, always looking for the next conquest. 

alpha, they are approx. 5% of the population. generally a bigger body type, smarter, more intuitive, sometime they get put in position of authority without feeling they need it or deserve it but are good at it. they are challenged frequently by the betas and sometimes revered by the omegas. generally reserved and quiet. always thinking outside the box. can be in many positions in life, always stand out just a little to everybody as the one that can "do better". do not like being opposed in arguments, can easily turn from a "Mr. nice guy" to a scrapper when challenged. they like a home life and stability, will do anything to keep their family fed , and safe. generally a jack of all trades, like to dabble in many different subjects in life, can do many different jobs so they can be almost anywhere. generally not a lot of friends but the ones they do have are very loyal as are the alphas. 

omegas will drive down the road at the speed limit, they do not want to attract attention or break laws, not their thing. betas will drive as fast as they can to get ahead of the pack, they will cut close to others, flash their lights, make people bend to their will, traffic jams will make them crazy, they will go in the ditch , turn around and find another way etc.. alphas will maybe go a little over the limit, just doing their thing, not really to get ahead of the others but just to get out of the pack so they are not surrounded, they hit a traffic jam they hang out and relax. 

this is a very brief description, you can go further into physical characteristics and driving behavior etc. but I would be typing all night. 

one type is not more or less important than the others, they are all needed for a society to function properly. 

we have a lot of confusion in our society right now, some folks do not want to accept a certain role and neither should you always accept it. there are many folks trying to be something they are not, typically they get frustrated when they are not respected in a "false role", sometimes they are easily seen a "wanna bees".

we have young men that think they need to be "Billy bad a$$" and go to the gym every day to get bigger and train to fight so others will "respect" them. for some reason everybody sees right through it. 

We have young ladies that think men will respect them more if they have bigger boobs, or know how to sex things up all the time, or wear sexy clothes, they wear lots of make up and try to be something they are not, they attract the wrong type of men.

does one type need to be with the same type of personality? nope, if you have two betas together all the time they will fight and bicker and likely be very physical. two omegas together go great because they are very low key. two alphas together? could work, also could work well with a omega. you never know.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is a run down of all the different labels ...and what they imply...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/46682-alpha-betas-delta-etc.html




> The *Alpha Traits* are those associated with classic “manly man” strengths. Power, dominance, physical ability, bravery, wealth, cool and confidence. Oh and good genes. These are the things that attract women and turn them on sexually. The Alpha Traits are linked to the dopamine response in women.
> 
> *Alpha *= attraction building = Dopamine = In Love = Excitement





> The *Beta Traits* are those associated with the strengths of being a nice guy / “family man”. Kindness, being a good listener, the ability to help with the children, dependability, thoughtfulness, compassion and patience. These all create a sense of comfort and safety for the woman, and relax her because she feels that if she became pregnant, the Beta Trait male isn’t going to abandon her and the baby.
> 
> *Beta *= comfort building = Oxytocin / Vasopressin = Pair Bond = Calm Enjoyment"


So Alpha Traits create attraction and that “in love” feeling, and Beta Traits create the pair bond and makes her feel relaxed enough to have sex. You need a balance of both Alpha and Beta in a marriage to maximize her desire to have sex with you.



> *Delta Males*: These kind of guys put off a good front of acting like they're "Alpha males" by conforming into whatever is fashionable and admired by the masses. Most of these men (if you can call them that) need a lot of assurance by society to the point of having little backbone to think for themselves. Sure, many Delta males are surrounded by "friends" and are good at get their fair share of girls by "wooing" them with some pop-culture nonsense (whether it's A&F-style gauche preppiness or poser hip-hop wannabe thuggishness), but that crowd and attention is more imperative for their self-esteem than anything else. For if you take away all of the girls from them and get these same males by themselves, a Delta male's personality completely changes and their "true self" is revealed. Many of these kind of guys are rather weak-minded, crowd-pleasing, conformists who aren't even worthy of the name "Covert Betas" and "Betas in the Closet."





> *Gamma Males*: These kind of dudes are more or less self-reliant, self-motivated, and self-assured in their own personality that no one can change their ways. Some of these kind of males are considered loners, but this is not to case for all Gamma Males. Because of their stern personality, many people tend to write off these men as "Betas" by default because they won't conform to being whatever "Chic Alpha" trait exists during that time period.
> 
> The man who's confident in his own self-worth and looks is said to go a long way with what women want. But as for recent times (I'll say since the early 2000s), most females are more impressed with being "wooed" with inane attributes, something that most Gamma males will refuse to do unless their original personality is what woos the female. These men, until recently, have had no problems getting with "American females" but recently, even these males are getting thrown in the "weak male" shelf because of their lack of conforming to the masses.
> 
> Though getting women - even in today's time - isn't as much of a problem as it is for the "stereotypical Alpha Male," this is still a concern for quite a few Gamma males who were either born too recent (those in their teens and twenties) or those who live in areas where narcissism and American pop-culture rule the minds of the masses.





> *Lambdas* - the gays. They have their own social hierarchy. They can fill any role from Alpha to Omega, but they tend to play the part rather than actually be it because the heterosexual social construct only encompasses the public part of their lives. Example: Neil Patrick Harris. Suggestion: Straights will be more tolerant if you keep the bathhouse behavior behind closed doors.





> *Sigmas* - the lone wolves. Occasionally mistaken for Alphas, particularly by women and Alphas, they are not leaders and will actively resist the attempt of others to draft them. Alphas instinctively view them as challenges and either dislike or warily respect them. Some Deltas and most Omegas fancy themselves Sigmas, but the true Sigma's withdrawal from the pack is not a reaction to the way he is treated, it is pure instinct. Example: Clint Eastwood's movie persona. Suggestion: Entertain the possibility that other people are not always Hell. The banal idiocy is incidental, it's not intentional torture.





> *Omegas* - the losers. Even the Gamma males despise them. That which doesn't kill them can make them stronger, but most never surmount the desperate need to belong caused by their social rejection. Omegas can be the most dangerous of men because the pain of their constant rejection renders the suffering of others completely meaningless in their eyes. Omegas tend to cluster in defensive groups; the dividing line between the Omega and the Sigma is twofold and can be easily recognized by a) the behavior of male Betas and Deltas and b) the behavior of women. Women tend to find outliers attractive in general, but while they respond to Sigmas almost as strongly as they do to Alphas, they correctly find Omega males creepier and much scarier than Gamma males. Example: Eric Harris Suggestion: Your rejection isn't entirely personal. Observe the difference in your own behavior and the way the Betas act. And try not to start off conversations with women by sharing "interesting facts" with them.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MEM11363 said:


> Marko,
> You need to read *Athol Kay's book. * He explains this stuff in a way that really makes sense.


 Read post #5 here on this thread..http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/23220-definitive-alpha-beta-thread.html ... a post by Athol Kay himself setting another poster straight on these things....

He uses this graph >>


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

Simply Amorous,

I have to say that your posts are amazing reading material. I am not being facetious or obtuse.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

tyler1978 said:


> Simply Amorous,
> 
> I have to say that your posts are amazing reading material. I am not being facetious or obtuse.


 Tyler1978! 

Many times these are taken from other posts I have constructed in the past....or I know where to find the other posts....(like Athol Kay's)...I have a nice system I use... as I like to offer as much info to be helpful.... when a thread is dealing with a specific issue...I am a sucker for the details... of any subject... so I try to give that... when I can...just in case the OP wants to dig deeper...I'm a LINK-aholic too.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Tyler1978!
> 
> Many times these are taken from other posts I have constructed in the past....or I know where to find the other posts....(like Athol Kay's)...I have a nice system I use... as I like to offer as much info to be helpful.... when a thread is dealing with a specific issue...I am a sucker for the details... of any subject... so I try to give that... when I can...just in case the OP wants to dig deeper...I'm a LINK-aholic too.


Maybe that is why I read your posts so readily. The level of detail is nice because relationships tend to revolve around the details. Anyways, keep posting away.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

MEM11363 said:


> Marko,
> You need to read Athol Kay's book. He explains this stuff in a way that really makes sense.
> 
> Your post below is so different than my experience that I wonder if perhaps you hail from a different planet?


Marko can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think he's coming from the standpoint of pure psychology. In an attempt to explain attraction, the concepts Marko describes have been co-opted and altered somewhat. In its redacted form, all that is outstanding and extraordinary automatically become 'alpha' traits while all that is mundane and ordinary automatically become 'beta' traits. 

This is not entirely true and (IMHO) is a matter of reality taking a back seat to popular perception. Take the concept of 'bravery' for example. Military organizations are (obviously) interested in this phenomenon and have spent considerable time studying it. From the personality profiles of ordinary people who resisted Nazi occupation to psych evaluations of recipients of high awards for bravery, a lot of data has been collected and analyzed. 

The 'alpha' personality is actually underrepresented among these people. It is the 'beta' personality that is more likely risk their life and even sacrifice it when saving the lives of others is the only reward. But when we talk about attraction, bravery becomes an 'alpha' trait by virtue of being something outstanding and extraordinary.


----------



## CarefulinNY (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think it is black and white. It is important to act alpha when necessary. All the time is too much.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Broken at 20 said:


> I've always wanted to make this post on these stupid arguments, but I feel like such a nerd doing it.
> But I am doing it now anyway, because I don't care.
> 
> In the video game series, Mass Effect (One of the greatest video game series of all time, and I highly recommend it to everyone) your player is Commander Shepard. The one and only.
> ...


Femshep was alpha like a boss.


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

ocotillo said:


> Marko can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think he's coming from the standpoint of pure psychology. In an attempt to explain attraction, the concepts Marko describes have been co-opted and altered somewhat. In its redacted form, all that is outstanding and extraordinary automatically become 'alpha' traits while all that is mundane and ordinary automatically become 'beta' traits.
> 
> This is not entirely true and (IMHO) is a matter of reality taking a back seat to popular perception. Take the concept of 'bravery' for example. Military organizations are (obviously) interested in this phenomenon and have spent considerable time studying it. From the personality profiles of ordinary people who resisted Nazi occupation to psych evaluations of recipients of high awards for bravery, a lot of data has been collected and analyzed.
> 
> The 'alpha' personality is actually underrepresented among these people. It is the 'beta' personality that is more likely risk their life and even sacrifice it when saving the lives of others is the only reward. But when we talk about attraction, bravery becomes an 'alpha' trait by virtue of being something outstanding and extraordinary.



that is exactly what I was trying to say...it was from a psychology standpoint. the true essence of the person when under duress will shine through. how they treat others when there is no pretense of social pressure. 

when I did all my research and studying into the subject it was close to 20 years ago, it started when I worked in bars and seen a very similar behavior in people out for the night. it got me very curious why we all act the way we do. I read many assorted books about psychology, sociology, abnormal psychology and human behavior, even criminal behavior, as well as evolution etc. it was all very fascinating to me. 

with all these new archetypes of gamma and delta, etc it does confuse the subject a little but I can understand where there is a need for some to make an absolute category for others. I have to say though , some of the descriptions do sound a little insulting though, all the types are needed for a society to function. 

I will admit, I will give these new descriptions some consideration come back to read them again later.


----------

